# Indoor recess, TB-style



## sarahr (Nov 8, 2010)

My guy was stuck inside during some terrible weather last year, so we had to resort to having "indoor recess." You'd think a cooped up TB would run around like a nut. You'd be wrong. 





 - with himself. 






And more soccer, including



 after the ball.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

omg ahha that soo cute!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

That is adorable! He looks like a real sweetie.


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

Hahaha thats hilarious! I was laughing so hard every time he bumped himself in the head with it in that first video.
After seeing so many videos of horses playing with yoga and jolly balls, I really want to get my horses one!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

way too cute. that first one is priceless!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

what fun! He is a real beauty, too! What kind of ball are those? must be strong to not break


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

CUTE!!!! I thought the expression on his face after he hit himself in the forehead wit hthe jollyball was priceless.


----------



## sarahr (Nov 8, 2010)

Tinyliny, the balls he's pushing around on the ground are regular exercise balls. And they do break! But they last longer if they're fully inflated so the horse can't pick them up in its teeth. The black one popped soon after the second exercise ball video was taken - it got a little deflated, and Jag was able to pick it up and swing it around. Which he loved. 

The ball in the 'tetherball' video is a jolly ball, with a rope tied around the handle for maximum swing-age. I discovered his playfulness when he started playing with an old rope. It was even more fun when I knotted it. And when tied to a jollyball? Awesome!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

ahaaahaaa i wish my horse would do that! i give her a ball, she looks at it, keeps eating. youre so lucky to have a playful horse!!

VB


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

your horse is sooo cute XD that first video was hilarious.


----------



## Hubbardshorses (Oct 9, 2010)

I loved the videos! Your TB is so cute and playful.. I wish my TB would play with his jolly ball. I may do what you did and try tying a knotted rope to it and see what happens.:wink:


----------

